# Massachusetts Vehicle Insurance Information for drivers using a ride share platform



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Just sharing some information gathered from various Insurance Companies in Massachusetts today


Does your Company provide Personal car insurance for Uber drivers? Does your company provide Personal car insurance while on a ride sharing app?

Geico No No
Progressive No No
Liberty Mutual No No
esurance Yes No
Allstate Yes No
Statefarm NA NA This Company does not provide policies to my zip code
Arbella Mutual Insurance No No
Plymouth Rock Assurance No No
Amica Mutual Insurance No No
The Hanover Insurance No No
Travelers Insurance/ The Premier Insurance Company of MA Yes No
Metropolitan Property & Casualty Insurance Co. No No
Safety Insurance Co. No No
MAPFRE/Commerce Insurance Co. No No

One of the agents I spoke with rendered a general opinion about the insurance policy provided by Uber. She said the coverage was comparable to a personal policy. As noted above, no insurance carrier provides coverage while you are on the app.

If you are using a ride share app, your personal policy may be invalid. Most carriers will not provide any vehicle insurance to drivers using Uber or Lyft. That said, read your policy before continuing to drive. 

The company's that do provide personal policies to drivers while off the app may include a surcharge.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You got some bad info, rather than an agent call/email the companies themselves. I know for a fact that in MA Liberty Mutual will allow you to drive rideshare with no repercussions but they won't cover an accident while your app is on (that is what the app's insurance is for). USAA provides rideshare gap coverage, but you need to be a veteran or closely related to a veteran to qualify for their insurance. Other insurers should be on-board soon considering they offer coverage in other states where rideshare has been regulated as it has just recently been here in MA.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> You got some bad info, rather than an agent call/email the companies themselves. I know for a fact that in MA Liberty Mutual will allow you to drive rideshare with no repercussions but they won't cover an accident while your app is on (that is what the app's insurance is for). USAA provides rideshare gap coverage, but you need to be a veteran or closely related to a veteran to qualify for their insurance. Other insurers should be on-board soon considering they offer coverage in other states where rideshare has been regulated as it has just recently been here in MA.


All information posted above gathered from phone calls to each company listed.

Follow up call to Liberty Mutual number affiliated with USAA confirms they offer policies to Uber and Lyft drivers. LM does not offer ride share gap coverage.

By the way, ride share gap coverage provides insurance from the time you log into the app until the time you accept a fare. Uber Insurance appears to cover that as well.

USAA is available to immediate and inlaw family of veterans who are or were members of USAA. My father and my wife's father were veterans but neither joined USAA so we do not qualify for membership.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

That is pretty much the same as in Michigan, except Farmers started writing policies with rideshare endorsements in the last month or so. Farmers has their own agents so an independent agent can't quote or sell Farmers. Not sure if they operate in MASS though.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

I have not reached out to Farmers yet. They are on my list. Will update this thread when my calls are completed.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Update

Does your Company provide Personal car insurance for Uber drivers? Does your company provide Personal car insurance while on a ride sharing app?



Geico No No
Progressive No No
Liberty Mutual Yes No
esurance Yes No
Allstate Yes No
Statefarm NA NA
Arbella Mutual Insurance No No
Plymouth Rock Assurance No No
Amica Mutual Insurance No No
The Hanover Insurance No No
Travelers Insurance/ The Premier Insurance Company of MA Yes No
Metropolitan Property & Casualty Insurance Co. No No
Safety Insurance Co. No No
MAPFRE/Commerce Insurance Co. No No
USAA Insurance Company Yes Yes
Main Street American Insurance Company No No
Electric Insurance Company No No
Norfolk & Dedham Insurance Company No No
Ameriprise Insurance Company No No
Farm Family Insurance Company No No
Pilgrim Insurance Company No No
Farmers Insurance No No


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> That is pretty much the same as in Michigan, except Farmers started writing policies with rideshare endorsements in the last month or so. Farmers has their own agents so an independent agent can't quote or sell Farmers. Not sure if they operate in MASS though.


Farmers does not operate in MA according to the people I spoke with at their main number


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Road Pilot said:


> Does your Company provide Personal car insurance for Uber drivers? Does your company provide Personal car insurance while on a ride sharing app?
> 
> Geico No No
> Progressive No No
> ...


Yes, "most carriers" will not, commercial insurers should.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Yes, "most carriers" will not, commercial insurers should.


What is justification for commercial insurance if Uber already provides coverage? Sounds like unnecessary duplication.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Road Pilot said:


> What is justification for commercial insurance if Uber already provides coverage? Sounds like unnecessary duplication.


NO! Uber's insurance, if I'm not mistaken (ask an insurance professional), only covers Uber's ass legally. You may have some limited coverage for yourself, but why would you want the minimum when hospital and lawyer bills can easily mount to $250,000 or more, $Millions in some cases. Why risk it for a $8.65 fare???


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

circle1 said:


> NO! Uber's insurance, if I'm not mistaken (ask an insurance professional), only covers Uber's ass legally. You may have some limited coverage for yourself, but why would you want the minimum when hospital and lawyer bills can easily mount to $250,000 or more, $Millions in some cases. Why risk it for a $8.65 fare???


Are you arguing for Livery Insurance or against driving for Uber?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Road Pilot said:


> Are you arguing for Livery Insurance or against driving for Uber?


I'm arguing that TNCs are not giving drivers an accurate picture of the risks they're taking.

ICs doing "contract" work for a TNC need to act like a business and off-set the risk (pay other people to take-on those risks). So, yes, in that regard I'm advocating for a commercial ins policy.

If a person can add-up _*all*_ the costs/expenses for doing this (including a _minimum_ of getting "Rideshare" added on to their regular policies) and see making a profit, then I'm saying they should drive (if that floats their boat).

Originally when this started it was, "oh, I have this car I'm driving with just me inside, gee wouldn't it be great if I could 'share' a ride with my neighbors and make a little $ on the side." Now, the hard-hitting realities of risk and consequences are being driven home (pun intended).


----------

